

Atlas by HashiCorp (formerly Vagrant Cloud) - jonbaer
https://atlas.hashicorp.com/

======
olberger
Dunno whether the feature of "self-hosted" boxes indexed on vagrantcloud will
still be free after end of tech preview :-/

